# What is on your Christmas list?



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

I don't expect anything for Christmas. And I honestly feel a bit guilty receiving them because it makes me feel like a burden or that I've somehow made the person feel pressured/obligated to do it (ugh, I know that's super silly but still). Buuuuuut if we're dreaming here.....I'd want a gift card to a tack shop with a sizeable sum on it 🤑 I know, not too original for a horse person lol. I would hate for someone to have to spend money on me but, you know...if it fell out of the sky that'd be great.


----------



## 289250 (Dec 11, 2020)

@marymane, I am the same with you. I like giving way more than receiving. I give people gifts about a day or two before Christmas, so they don't have time to "go get me something". It's not that many people, but I still enjoy it. One example I did this year for a friend of mine, I found some Lefsa I could buy locally. The only Scandinavian restaurant we had closed in October and so there was only one other place to get the Lefsa. I'll give it to her just before Christmas and then she can share it with her family for Christmas (if she wants to).


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm very intentional for what I ask for during Christmas - just so that I know I will use it and that it won't end up being wasted money. It bothers my SO so much when I ask for exact things, but I really hate receiving gifts that need to be returned/re-gifted/donated. I too don't love receiving gifts, and I too prefer giving, but if I'm to receive something, I want to be sure it will be useful in my everyday life.

This year I asked for a new bridle and girth for my mare - currently she shares a bridle with my gelding and constantly needs re-adjusted, and she just lost a bit of her pudge, so she needs a slightly shorter girth. I will use both things every time I ride my horses, so I'm very excited if I receive both items. I asked for thread, embroidery floss, and buttons from my Mom to continue making "Prayer Bears", a tradition I'm carrying on after my Great Grandma's passing. I also asked for new sets of pajamas, three actually, one warm, one 'neutral', and one cold pair, because currently I rotate between two pairs of sweatpants and many scratchy t-shirts.

This year my most exciting gift I'm giving is cookie boxes, with five types of cookies each. To get your taste buds excited, here is what I have planned:

Peppermint chocolate biscuit, half dipped in dark chocolate, half dipped in white chocolate, with mint pieces sprinkled on top
Windowpane cookies with the pane being a lemondrop
Traditional gingerbread with a hint of orange zest, piped with creamcheese frosting
Traditional sugar cookie decorated with traditional sugar cookie icing
Mini shortbread cookies, probably some coated in chocolate and some iced
Tomorrow I am going to start preparing doughs, Monday and Tuesday will be baking and decorating madness.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I wasn't wanting anything til I saw a roughed out Craig Cameron saddle 
listed today. Now I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need it! Already have too many saddles as it is.


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

JR Desire said:


> Just curious what everyone is hoping shows up under the tree or in the barn for Christmas.
> 
> Me? It won't be for Christmas and certainly will be something I have to gift myself, but I hope to find a nice young 1/2 Arabian gelding, maybe in the Spring time.


im hoping for a saddle. Doesn’t have to be new, I only haveold bad condition stock saddles so it would be nice to have a nice English or western saddle. I’d also like my tack shed to be fixed. My dad promised to help me rebuild or fix it because water gets in, the lights don’t work, the door won’t shut and the benches are bowing. I normally just get clothing that doesn't fit so mh hope aren’t high 🤣


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Usually my boys wait until Christmas Eve to do a quick walmart run... I end up with a pair of fuzzy slippers (usually dinasaur type feet) and maybe a pan or something but this year they shopped online so I have no clue what I'm getting! It will be interesting....

I did ask my parents for a "fence" for my Tahoe so I can put the dog in the back.....


----------



## Nubs (Jul 25, 2019)

This year, I have asked for the rest of the tack that I’ll need eventually. A breast collar, saddle pad, and chin strap. 

Although I would happily forego all of that for my own horse. Might treat myself to a Arab cross mare I recently found. She’s a project though, so we’ll see.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Well I'm not going to get anything, so I don't feel guilty fantasizing. I'd like a brand new 3/4 ton truck with towing package, GN and ball hitch factory installed, and all the bells and whistles except for leather seats.

Oh, and since I'm REALLY fantasizing, this truck would also get 30mpg when I wasn't towing something LOL.

And I guess just for even more fantasizing, the gift of world peace! And for everyone to understand everyone else rather than demonizing and "other"izing them.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Ooh, or a certificate for someone to come out and evaluate Pony, then get a nice harness that fitted him perfectly, then help me train him to pull stuff!

My daughter is making cookie boxes for all of her friends.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

@ClearDonkey, I'll take one of those cookie boxes!

I have coming in the mail a new set of biothane reins and colored straps for my Scoot boots. 

I asked for books from family...love to read. DH bought me a couple Saddle Club videos. Even if it's silly I can't help liking the scene - it's like the dream childhood with horses. I always say I wish there was saddle club for adults.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Normality to return, would be a great present. Knowing our loved ones are safe and being able to have the freedom to move around without lockdown rules limiting what can be done, especially as ours were toughened last night!

Otherwise, I haven't asked for anything. Traditionally, my friends and I always make presents and cards for each other. Some are knitters, others bakers and I'm the artist.

I know that one is making Yule Logs, scones and bannocks. I've done work for those who requested paintings/drawings and fancy cards for others. 

I've also made their favourite biscuits and sweets - scottish shortbread, fudge, tablet, empire biscuits, gingerbread cupcakes.

The first swap is tonight, outside and from a distance.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I’ve got an empty Christmas list. There are things I’d like but really have no use for … like a medieval style bridle for my Haflinger (which I might hold off till our nearly-mutual birthday in March) and a gold beta/biothane tack set (when he already has 4 sets plus my spare hunter green set so kinda unnecessary). I’m fairly satisfied with what I’ve got at the moment, I’ve got one great trail pony, a mare that’s stil with me after all we’ve been through and I’m doing all right. 

My gift giving this year is reserved for my nephews. Lunch box kit sets for the littles, and a video game for my oldest nephew. My parents are well off and don’t require anything from me other than a card (and I usually give Mom a box of gourmet chocolates and Dad gets a box of Keurig coffees). My parents give me money each year in lieu of gifts (so I can get what I’d want instead). Will probably end up putting what I get into a replacement for my smartphone. My iPhone is 5 years old (I definitely am a long term adopter hoarder, 😂) and the battery is starting to go and I’m out of space (16GB was fiiiiiiine a long time ago, but updates keep getting bigger). I’ll probably shop around and decide what to do after the holidays.

But as long as we’re fantasizing … I’ll want a hybrid-electric truck (Tacoma, maybe) so I have a daily driver with great gas mileage that can still pull my Brenderup. Not sure if such a thing exists, but eh, girl can dream right?


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Aside from an end to the pandemic and all the suffering it's engendered, which I think everyone wants...

I wish Jasper could be my horse (really my horse). I also wish my riding instructor's horse would get better (he has EPM). Or at least, start getting better... If he dies, it'll break her heart, and I don't want that to happen. (sure not now, when everyone's heart is especially fragile).

In the meantime, I've gotten her additional fancy warm socks, as I do every year now. 

I'm getting my dad a replacement for his ancient aluminum drip coffee maker (it sprang a leak last year and is held together with epoxy and tape). It will not arrive til New Year's, so he's getting a card with a photo of the coffee maker inside.

I got my work partner a plush COVID-19, which I realize sounds demented, but we're paramedics, and I think he'll appreciate it.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Ditto the wishes for the world to return to a semblance of normalcy after the dumpster fire 2020 has been for most..

I haven’t “done” Christmas since my son passed in 1993. Since being retired DH and I have learned to treat every day we wake up walking and talking as a gift🙏

We also had to buy a new refrigerator AND washer/dryer set this year —- nuff said, lollol


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My folks bought me some great horse stuff......that I picked out and ordered, lol! Cavallo hoof boots (because I ditched the old Easyboot Epics with all their fraying cables), some saddle bags, a saddle pad, a headstall.......all sort of frivolous items because I'm not _without_ any of those things......but I couldn't think of anything I wanted more than horse "toys." I never buy much of anything for myself......I'm not into clothes or electronics or anything for me, just things I can use on my horse! That's what makes me happy.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@redbadger I love the idea of a plush Covid-19. I can see how, in your line of work, that might be a nice gift. LOL. "I got you Covid for Christmas!"


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Somewhere along the way at an early age I just leaned not to be a very big wanter. 

This Christmas is shaping up to not be a very good one. That hurts to write as so many have lost and suffered this year,, and me and my family have been spared. 

There are big fantasy things I could think of I guess. But for some reason the only reason normal item I can think of is a buck 110 folding knife and the lo bean traditional field coat. I have always wanted those. No need I have folding knifes, I already have a couple of bucks .one I got for Christmas when I was 12. And I have a coat that is just fine.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

I had no idea what I wanted for Christmas this year. I didn't need anything, but my parents needed at least some ideas, so...
Well the only thing I really need is new jeans cause mine all have holes in them, but I have a really small waist, and really long legs, which is nice for riding. But it makes it a possibility to find good fitting clothing. So I never ask for clothes cause they are never the right size. I also happen to have really long arms so shirts never fit either. I have to get like button down shirts that fit my torso and just roll up the sleeves. But this isn't a problem cause I love my plaid shirts! Same thing with hoodies, I buy them one size too big then they fit. 
But back to the point...
I asked for a pair of insulated cowboy boots, and subscriptions to the horse magazines:
Horse and rider
Western horsemanship
Equus

Of course, I asked for a horse. I do every year, but that's not gonna happen 😭 

I do find it a Christmas miracle that I have been able to volunteer at the animal rescue, and consider that as early Christmas present from my parents, cause it's an hour away from us, and we have no other reason to be there. So I am very grateful for that.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

ACinATX said:


> @redbadger I love the idea of a plush Covid-19. I can see how, in your line of work, that might be a nice gift. LOL. "I got you Covid for Christmas!"












I mean. It's pretty adorable. I'm sewing a tiny mask for it to wear.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

@redbadger 😍😍 so cute!!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

A friend sent me a Christmas card and in it she said that she bought me a lovely horse but it wouldn't fit in my stocking so she sent it back to Santa. I replied that I could get a bigger stocking.
Actually I haven't asked for anything as I seem to have all I need right now but maybe later if I think of something I can get it myself or ask Hubby.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I did think of something while I was trying to pull a tick from j der Joker’s chin, thru all that winter hair.

One of those adjustable lights mechanics wear on their heads. DH said he would fix me right up

@Woodhaven I agree, a much bigger stocking would work


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

walkinthewalk said:


> One of those adjustable lights mechanics wear on their heads. DH said he would fix me right up


That is the only thing I asked for this Christmas. I carry a flashlight when I walk my dog at night but a light on my head would be so much better (and safer).


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Redbadger, you could also get your paramedic partner a case of Corona.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

AragoASB said:


> Redbadger, you could also get your paramedic partner a case of Corona.
> View attachment 1106382


He does not, to my knowledge, drink.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

redbadger said:


> View attachment 1106347
> 
> 
> I mean. It's pretty adorable. I'm sewing a tiny mask for it to wear.


----------



## desjiem (Jun 18, 2020)

Chiropractor visit for our 2 horses. The mare was fine, but our gelding had injured his back hoof/foot a couple of years ago and didn't really like anyone messing with is back feet (especially the farrier).. Turns out his hip joint was out from keeping the weight off that side for so long... He is definitely doing better now, although I am sure she will have to come back out again..


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

@redbadger That little stuffed Corona and the mask you made for it is adorable!


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

I got a kitten for Christmas. [emoji38]
















Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

redbadger said:


> View attachment 1106383


😍 😍 So cute!!


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I already got the best Christmas present I could dream of. I told my husband for Christmas I wanted to take my gelding to the vet for a lameness exam (back story he was pulled from 2 50-mile endurance rides in September for lameness after 25-30 miles but was fine the day after and he is 19 years old) to see if he was having arthritis issues/should be retired etc. I got to take him last Friday to the specialist for x rays/flexions/ and exam and found out that he looks great for 19 with just a touch of arthritis barely starting that should be taken care of with some supplements/more hind muscle and he certainly can keep competing in 25-30 mile rides if not 50's if I feel he's in shape for them. 

My parents gave me money with which I ordered him a new tack set (thankfully his vet visit came out okay otherwise it would have gone to my younger gelding) of purple beta and bright orange biothane and a hay bale feeder ring. 

I also ordered a teal/reflective/yellow tack set for DH for Christmas for his 6 year old mare. 

Currently USPS has lost both tack sets (or whatever it's called now when they keep changing the status to delayed) so I am anxiously awaiting their arrival.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

He is a really good cat, and loves to make faces! Never had a cat do that before.





































Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Fuddyduddy1952 said:


> He is a really good cat, and loves to make faces! Never had a cat do that before.
> View attachment 1106464
> View attachment 1106465
> View attachment 1106466
> ...


I love his faces! What a cool kitty! 

And it almost looks like he has double fangs on the bottom??? We have two cats but I don't think their teeth look like that......I will have to take a peek. But that looks unusual at first glance.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

redbadger said:


> He does not, to my knowledge, drink.
> 
> View attachment 1106383


That is so cute!!!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm kinda lame... I really wish for kids that are going to have a lean Christmas because your family is in the service industry that those kids get some kind of a great Christmas! I'm afraid that some of those Christmas's are going to be lean.... Debated about putting this out there...

Have to add... crazy Cat pics! lol My Cat is too chill to have those pics

Camping pic


----------

